# The easiest way to view image from command line



## kenorb (Nov 11, 2010)

Which command lines are you using for view the image from command line?

Like:
[CMD=]eog blah.png[/CMD]


----------



## luna (Nov 11, 2010)

`$ firefox blah.png`

If you're talking about framebuffer console then
`$ w3m blah.png`


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2010)

graphics/ImageMagick has display(1).


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

graphics/feh


----------

